# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  چنتا سوال و مشکل در ترمیم معدل

## Nika1239

سلام چندتا سوال داشتم من تا الان برای ترمیم هم اموزش پرورش رفتم هم مدرسه بزرگسالان اموزش پرورش گفت برای کنکور 1402 ترمیم و دی شهریور و خرداد میتونین انجام بدین مدرسه بزرگسالان گفت ترمیم و فقط دی انجام میدن و من هنوز نفهمیدم تکلیف چیه اگه شما اطلاع دارین بگین لطفا و اگه خرداد هم امکان ترمیم باشه بهترین زمان برای ترمیم دی هست یا خرداد؟ اگه دی بخام ترمیم کنم مباحثی از نیمسال دوم هست که اصلا تا بحال نخوندم و سخت میشه و همینطور از ازمون عقب میوفتم اگه خرداد هم بخام بکنم بازه حساس جمعبندی و ازمونا و کنکوری خوندنو از دست میدم😐😐نمیدونم چه کنم
و یچیز دیگه بنظرتون نمره19/5عربی18/5زبان و18/75سلامت نیاز به ترمیم داره؟؟با توجه به رقابتی که هست و ضریب عمومیا
البته زبانم ضعیفه همین 18/5تهش بود ولی اگه بخام بخونم شاید بتونم نمره بهتری بگیرم
و برای ترمیم معدل لازمه از الان عمومیارو تو برنامم بزارم حتی اگه خرداد بخام ترمیم کنم؟ مرسییی که جواب میدین

----------

